# Bike-Beratung; Fully vs. Hardtail; Radon vs. Canyon



## Rookie87 (3. August 2011)

Nabend zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier bzw. generell neu in der MTB-Welt (deshalb auch mein Nick ) und brauche ein paar Tipps und Ratschläge für meinen Bike-Kauf! 

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen wieder die Freude am Biken gefunden und mein altes Trek Al 4000 von 1997 aus der Garage geholt und fahrtauglich gemacht. 
Gleichzeitig habe ich mich aber auch dazu entschlossen ein neues MTB zu kaufen, weil mein Altes schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist!
Seit ca. 2 Wochen recherchiere ich nun im Netz, hab mittlerweile auch etwas Durchblick und bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf die Hersteller Radon und Canyon aufmerksam geworden.
Zuerst hatte ich eigentlich vor mir ein Hardtail zu kaufen (ZR Team 7.0 oder Canyon Al 6.0) aber nach einigen Fahrten durch den Wald hab ich mir gedacht, dass ein Fully auch ganz angenehm sein könnte.
Bei den Fullys sind das Stage 5.0 und das Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 meine Favoriten.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
- Wäre es für nen Hobbybiker wie mich, der 2-3 mal die Woche ein paar km  im Wald und Gelände fährt (ein paar Touren durch die Wälder BaWü's sind auch geplant, ziehe da ab Oktober nach Stuttgart) sinnvoll 400 mehr zu zahlen für ein Fully?
- Welches Hardtail würdet ihr mir empfehlen und warum (Cube Ltd CC 2010 finde ich auch noch interessant)?
- Welches Fully und warum?

Ich hoffe das jmd so nett ist und sich Zeit für meine Fragen nimmt, wäre echt cool! 

Mfg, Rookie 

Hier noch die Links zu den Bikes:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Stage-5-0_id_15841_.htm 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2073 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_15286_.htm
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2054
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15752/cube-ltd-cc-2010.html?


----------



## Rookie87 (3. August 2011)

Achja, was ich noch vergessen habe:

Ich bin noch nicht so ganz sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,80 m und habe ne Schrittlänge von 84cm. Da ist ja eigentlich 18" die richtige Größe. Mein Onkel, selber MTBer empfiehlt mir eher 16", ich tendiere aber auch eher zu 18"! 

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CariocaRio (3. August 2011)

am besten wäre, wenn du alle mal Probe fahren kannst. Ansonsten rate ich dir vielleicht zu einem Fully, dann wirst du nicht in 2-3 Jahren wieder ein neues kaufen müssen, wenn du doch mehr Spass an der Sache haben wirst und mehr willst. Welches der beiden fullys dann besser für dich ist, musst du wohl selbst entscheiden. Sind beide Räder gut, aber persönliche Erfahrungen bei den beiden habe ich keine, weshalb ich mich auch einer Meinung enthalte.
Zu den hardtails... ich bin beide schon gefahren, aktuell fahr ich sogar noch das ZR Team 7. Das Grand Canyon 6 hat einen besseren Rahmen, bessere Schaltzugverlegung. Man sitzt etwas gebeugter, beim Radon eher aufrecht und kann längere Touren einfacher radeln. Ich hatte beim Canyon leider oftmals Schmerzen nach langem Radeln in den Armbeugen/Armgelenken, weshalb ich es verkauft hatte. 
Positiv fürs Radon ist, dass es momentan 100 Euro weniger kostet. Aber wenn du Pech hast, musst du wieder bisschen Kohle in die Bremse stecken, denn oftmals quietscht die Formula RX extrem. Gibts ja schon einige threads hier, einfach mal bisschen schauen. Wenn ich aufs Canyon gestiegen bin, kam es mir etwas stabiler und wuchtiger vor, das Radon eher wendig und spritziger. Beim Radon hast du noch die Möglichkeit einen Gepäckträger direkt anzuschrauben am Rahmen (an den Sitzstreben), beim Canyon (ich spreche für ein altes Modell, beim Neuen weiss ich das nicht) geht das nur mit bestimmten Halterungen. Da beide bikes sehr gut sind für den Preis, machst du bei beiden nichts falsch. Und wie gesagt, ein Probefahren wäre sinnvoll und würde deine Entscheidung sicherlich beeinflussen.


----------



## smk-de (3. August 2011)

Hallo, ich selbst habe von Radon ein ZR Team 7.0, ein ZR Race 8.0 und ein Fully ZR Race 6.0 in der Garage. Aktuell dazugekommen ist ein Canyon Fully AM 8.0.

Leider muss ich sagen, dass Radon etwas den Anschluss verpasst hat und die aktuellen Modelle nicht mehr so Top sind wie in der Vergangenheit. Alleine die verbaute Formula RX ist aktuell ein "No Go" genauso wie die massenhafte Verwendung von SRAM-Kurbeln usw.

Das Team 7.0 ist was fürs gemütliche "cruisen". Das Race 8.0 geht ab wie sonst was ist aber nichts für den Rücken. Der beste Kompromis ist wirklich ein Fully, wobei es für Wald- und Wiesenwege kein AM sein muss. 

Es sollte aber klar sein, dass ein Fully mehr Zuwendung und Wartung bedarf und daher auch die Folgekosten höher sind. Bei meinem Race 6.0 sind nach drei Jahren bereits zum zweiten Mal die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen und es fühlt sich einfach nicht mehr frisch an.

Wenn es von der Entfernung her passt kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen mal nach Koblenz zu Canyon zu fahren. Da kann man wirklich alle Bikes testen. Ist der echte Wahnsinn.


----------



## Rookie87 (3. August 2011)

Hey, danke für eure Antworten! 

Also Koblenz ist knappe 120 km von mir entfernt, sollte also machbar sein da mal vorbei zu schauen! 

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt eher Canyon, mein Kopf sagt Radon! Obwohl beides  Versender sind und sich auch preislich nicht viel tun habe ich den Eindruck das Canyon ziemlich angesehen ist und Radon nicht so sehr?! 

Ist denn der Geometrie-Unterschied bei Radon und Canyon bezüglich der aufrechten/gebeugten Sitzposition so dramatisch und spürbar? 

Zu welcher Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir raten (1,80m ; SL=~84cm)? Eigentlich Größe M, oder?


----------



## smk-de (3. August 2011)

180 cm ist die Grenze. Ich bin 183 cm und fahre L. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Canyon etwas größer ausfallen. Auch bei Canyon gibt es Race, AM, XC usw. Bikes. Einfach testen was passt. Je aufrechter um so schonender aber nicht so schnell. Auch habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Race-Bikes besser klettern.


----------



## 123Luomi (4. August 2011)

smk-de schrieb:


> Hallo, ich selbst habe von Radon ein ZR Team 7.0, ein ZR Race 8.0 und ein Fully ZR Race 6.0 in der Garage. Aktuell dazugekommen ist ein Canyon Fully AM 8.0.
> 
> Leider muss ich sagen, dass Radon etwas den Anschluss verpasst hat und die aktuellen Modelle nicht mehr so Top sind wie in der Vergangenheit. Alleine die verbaute Formula RX ist aktuell ein "No Go" genauso wie die massenhafte Verwendung von SRAM-Kurbeln usw.
> 
> ...


 

Hahah, hoert sich mal wieder nach einem Canyon "Agenten" an, der vorgibt Radon zu besitzen und hier elegant versucht zu manipulieren.
Schon der schwachsinn vorzugeben 2 Hardatils zu besitzen, eins fuer den Ruecken und eins was abgeht?
Die Formula verbaut Canyon genau so und Probefahren kannst du in Bonn jedes Bike. unter anderem auch Cube. der Wahnsinn ist das es moeglich ist, dass hier so Geister rumspinnen. War auf dem Sommerfest bei Radon und habe mit Bodo Probst gesprochen. Von den ganzen Heinis und Rumstaenkerern mit ihren angeblichen dreifachen Rahmenbruechen im Hinterbau hatte sich noch keiner gemeldet.
Das kann man doch alles nicht fuer vollnehmen. Da posten hier pubertaere Kids, Halbkriminelle und Chaoten irgendwelche Storie. Radon sollte die IP mal sammeln und dagegen vorgehen. 
"Ich habe ein Radon bestellt und mir wurden 1000 Euro abgebucht, ich musste 3 Monate warten, rief 100 mal an, dann kam ein Cube fuer 500 Euro, keiner nahm es zurueck, dann bin ich nach Bonn gefahren, dann wurde ich unfreundlcih behandelt und tauschte es um und hatte auf der Rueckfahrt einen Rahmenbruch und kan zufaellig bei Canyon vorbei, die mich erst mal auf die Pritsche legten und feststellten daa ich hohed Fieber habe."


----------



## Schulle (4. August 2011)




----------



## donprogrammo (4. August 2011)

Du hast ja völlig recht, ausser ... warum hälst du es für unwarscheinlich mehr als 1 Harttail zu besitzen? ;-)


----------



## 123Luomi (4. August 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Du hast ja völlig recht, ausser ... warum hälst du es für unwarscheinlich mehr als 1 Harttail zu besitzen? ;-)


 

wenn man ein ZR Team hat auf dem man Touren reitet, sich dann ein ZR Race 6.0  Fully kauft, das es noch nie gegeben hat (zumindest meines Wissens nicht), dann ein ZR Race 8.0 kauft, das so unbequem ist um sich ein Allmountain bei Canyon zu kaufen, das jetzt der Hype zu sein schein, klar.........wer die Geschichte glaubt, der legt auch noch seinen faulen Eckzahn unters Kopfkissen und hofft, dass die zahnfee bei Canyon arbeitet.


----------



## supasini (6. August 2011)

Naja, ich hab auch 4 MTB, fahre alle 4.
Radons haben wir auch im Keller, dazu auch mal wieder ein Canyon.
Unterschied bei uns: an den Radons bisher einmal ein
Rahmenproblem, bei Canyon 2 Brueche, 1 weiteres Problem.
LV problemlos, aber ein bisschen teurer 
 Radon baut für den Preis tolle räder, es gibt zwischendurch immer wieder Modelle, die in keinem katalog oder homepage auftauchen. Kann also alles sein, ich hab ein boa limited von 1999, was damals wegen lieferengpaessen von teikotech (chaka/poison) zugekauft wurde.
Der Verkaeufer mit den langen Haaren ist allerdings extrem speziell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (6. August 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Hahah, hoert sich mal wieder nach einem Canyon "Agenten" an, der vorgibt Radon zu besitzen und hier elegant versucht zu manipulieren.
> Schon der schwachsinn vorzugeben 2 Hardatils zu besitzen, eins fuer den Ruecken und eins was abgeht?
> Die Formula verbaut Canyon genau so und Probefahren kannst du in Bonn jedes Bike. unter anderem auch Cube. der Wahnsinn ist das es moeglich ist, dass hier so Geister rumspinnen. War auf dem Sommerfest bei Radon und habe mit Bodo Probst gesprochen. Von den ganzen Heinis und Rumstaenkerern mit ihren angeblichen dreifachen Rahmenbruechen im Hinterbau hatte sich noch keiner gemeldet.
> Das kann man doch alles nicht fuer vollnehmen. Da posten hier pubertaere Kids, Halbkriminelle und Chaoten irgendwelche Storie. Radon sollte die IP mal sammeln und dagegen vorgehen.
> "Ich habe ein Radon bestellt und mir wurden 1000 Euro abgebucht, ich musste 3 Monate warten, rief 100 mal an, dann kam ein Cube fuer 500 Euro, keiner nahm es zurueck, dann bin ich nach Bonn gefahren, dann wurde ich unfreundlcih behandelt und tauschte es um und hatte auf der Rueckfahrt einen Rahmenbruch und kan zufaellig bei Canyon vorbei, die mich erst mal auf die Pritsche legten und feststellten daa ich hohed Fieber habe."



Man  munkelt Canyon stelle Leute ein, die hier im Forum schlecht über Radon reden!!! Aber pscht, top secret!!!

Zum Thema:

Frage kann man einfach nicht vernünftig beantworten. In Sachen Ausstattung nehmen sich die Hersteller nicht viel.
Eine Antwort ist meist nur subjektiv möglich. Ich persönlich denke, dass dieses Jahr Canyon die besseren Bikes gebaut hat. Zu einem Fully würde ich greifen, wenn du etwas mehr Wartungsaufwand auf dich nehmen willst und eben an die 1500+ ausgeben willst. Ich denke aber du wirst, egal wie du dich entscheidest ein gutes Rad bekommen.


----------



## 123Luomi (6. August 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Man  munkelt Canyon stelle Leute ein, die hier im Forum schlecht über Radon reden!!! Aber pscht, top secret!!!
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Ist nie behauptet worden!
Hier sind halt anonyme Fans am Werk.
Das sind die gleichen Helden wie Fassadenschmierer und Spiegelabdreher.
In allem anderen stimme ich zu, obwohl Radon die besseren Teste hat.


----------



## Markdierk (7. August 2011)

Zur Formula, auch ein subjektiver Eindruck, ich würde diese Bremse echt nichtmehr wollen. Radon verbaut sie in weit größerem Maße und genau das AL 6.0 von Canyon hat sie nicht verbaut. Dazu kommt, falls du auf Tests wert legst, dass soweit ich weiß das Canyon den letzten Test der 999 Euro-HTs gewonnen hat. Auch letztes Jahr wurde schon der Rahmen als der Beste im Feld eingeschätzt. Genau deshalb würde ich es auch dem ZR Team vorziehen.

Also zusammengefasst würde ich dir persönlich empfehlen: Kein Fully für 1400 (auch wenn Radon mit den Preissenkungen wirklich gute Paktete schnürt) und lieber ein HT. Die 1000 Euro HTs sind wirklich eine feine Sache, ob du dich nun für das Canyon oder das Radon entscheidest.

*edit: ZR Team: bergablastig GC AL: bergauf/racelastig (ZR Race gäbe is in dem Fall aber auch noch)

"Lohnen" ist meiner Meinung nach ebenso sehr subjektiv zu sehen. Wann lohnt sich ein Radkauf? Um von A nach B zu kommen reicht eventuell auch dein altes, solange es noch fährt, sofern Biken aber zum Hobby wird lohnt sich durchaus eine Investition in ein modernes "Spaßbike"

@Luomi: Diese Sorte wirste du immer finden, deshalb sollte jeder Forumsteilnehmer immer mehrer Meinungen vergleichen. Mir war dein Post nur etwas sehr allgemein, gerade die Sache mit den vermeindlichen Fehlbuchungen und Systemfehlern. Soweit ich das gelesen habe sind diese wirklich schon einige male nun vorgekommen, ist also nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Sollte aber natürlich nicht die Regel sein, so dass sich Rookie deshalb nun von Radon abbringen lassen soll. Wird bei Canyon genauso vorgekommen sein. Nur wie gesagt, indem du hier kriminelle Energie unterstellst, tust du keinem einen Gefallen.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (7. August 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Zur Formula, auch ein subjektiver Eindruck, ich würde diese Bremse echt nichtmehr wollen. Radon verbaut sie in weit größerem Maße und genau das AL 6.0 von Canyon hat sie nicht verbaut. Dazu kommt, falls du auf Tests wert legst, dass soweit ich weiß das Canyon den letzten Test der 999 Euro-HTs gewonnen hat. Auch letztes Jahr wurde schon der Rahmen als der Beste im Feld eingeschätzt. Genau deshalb würde ich es auch dem ZR Team vorziehen.
> 
> Also zusammengefasst würde ich dir persönlich empfehlen: Kein Fully für 1400 (auch wenn Radon mit den Preissenkungen wirklich gute Paktete schnürt) und lieber ein HT. Die 1000 Euro HTs sind wirklich eine feine Sache, ob du dich nun für das Canyon oder das Radon entscheidest.
> 
> ...



Wenn hier "Schattenleute" behaupten mehrfache Rahmenbrüche gehabt zu haben und Probleme bei Garantieleistungen und Service, was nachweislich nicht stimmen kann, ist das üble Nachrede und Rufschädigung.
Das sind klare Straftaten - also warum sollte man hier nicht von krimineller Energie sprechen, was soll es sonst sein: über pubertäre Bubenscherze geht das doch ganz klar hinaus.

 Wir haben alle Sachverhalte verfolgt und die entsprechenden Garantieabwicklungen verglichen.
Daraufhin haben wir angeboten, dass diejenigen sich bei Bodo Probst melden sollen, was hier im Forum auch positiv aufgefasst wurde.
Die Reaktion ist bisher Null!! Ausserdem ist zu bemerken, dass sich das Thema scheinbar gelegt hat.

Im Falle von Lieferschwierigkeiten bitten wir direkt mit dem Versender bike-discount zu kommunizieren. Wir sind immer bemüht sofort und günstig zu liefern. Ersichtlich müsste es aber sein, dass bei Spitzenmodellen wie dem Slide 9.0 nur ein begrenzter Stock produziert wird. wenn es nach den super Testen zu einem Run auf solche Modellen kommt, kommt es natürlich zu Lieferengpässen. Nachproduktionen dauern in der Regel 6 Monate. Hiervon sind aber alle Hersteller betroffen. Die Kontroverse über unsere Art-Modelle haben wir übrigens schmunzend zur Kenntnis genommen. Wir bieten demnächst die Option an, dass diejenigen, die Interesse haben ein eigenes Design entwickeln können. Dieses Slide wird 50 mal produziert und der Gewinner bekommt das 0 Bike.


----------



## Markdierk (7. August 2011)

Hier sollte deshalb nicht von krimineller Energie geredet werden, weil ich in der Antwort von smk-de keine Erwähnung von Rahmenbrüchen sehe. 

Eine Unterstellung und ich denke so kann man das bezeichnen, wenn man jemanden Zitiert und Kritisiert, es handle sich um einen sogenenanten Canyon-Agenten ist reine Spekulation.

Wie viele Räder smk-de von Radon und Canyon nun in seinem Keller hat und welche subjektive Meinung er sich gebildet und hier geäußert hat, kann doch ein fremder User so ohne weiteres garnicht beurteilen.

Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich richtig, dass Falschaussage und "Rufmord" kein einfaches Delikt sind, jedoch hat dies doch absolut nichts in diesem Threat verloren, wenn jemand behauptet "Leider muss ich sagen, dass Radon etwas den Anschluss verpasst hat und  die aktuellen Modelle nicht mehr so Top sind wie in der Vergangenheit"

Hierbei handelt es sich meiner AUffassung nach um eine reine Meinungsäußerung.

Luomi mag sich ja mit seiner Aussage ja nicht unbedingt genau auf den User smk-de beziehen und generell anprangern, tut er dies jedoch durch Zitieren bezieht er sich in gewisser Weise doch genau auf diesen User. In diesem Falle finde ich es dann unfair, solch eine Unterstellung auszusprechen. Ich bin mir natürlich bewusst, dass im Internet weit mehr missverstanden wird wie in einer persönlichen Interaktion, jedoch halte ich es für unangebracht, HIER von " pubertaere Kids, Halbkriminelle und Chaoten" zu sprechen

*edit: Ich sehe gerade ihren Edit. Dazu möchte ich sagen. Alles richtig. Darüber rege ich mich ja nicht auf, genauso wenig behaupte ich, dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Mir gehts es zusammengefassgt wie gesagt um luomis Anschuldigung, die hier einfach absolut unbegründet ist.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (7. August 2011)

"Leider muss ich sagen, dass Radon etwas den Anschluss verpasst hat und  die aktuellen Modelle nicht mehr so Top sind wie in der Vergangenheit"

Hierbei handelt es sich meiner AUffassung nach um eine reine Meinungsäußerung.


Hierzu müssen wir bemerken, das wir das selbstverständlich anders sehen.
Wir haben seit letztem Jahr eine Modellvielfalt die kein anderer Versender bietet, wahrscheinlich kein anderer Hersteller.
Wir bieten Touren-Hardtails, Race-Hardtails, Carbon-High-Ender,  Damenhardtails, Damenfullies, Racefullies, Touren- und CC-Fullies, AM, Enduros, Freerider, DH, Kids, Touren-Trekking, Sport-Trekking, Reiseräder, Crossräder, Fitnessbikes, Rennräder aus Alu, Carbon, Stahl, Titan, jetzt auch 29er, E-Bikes und und und.
Wir stellen uns allen Testen  und sind im direkten Vergleich immer auf den vorderen Plätzen, das sind alleine in den letzten 2 Jahren über 100 Top-Urteile und Siege.
Wir konnten es schaffen unsere Verkaufszahlen um 30% gegenüber dem letzten Jahr zu steigern und sind im Prinzip ausverkauft.

Für 2012 haben wir im Bike Bereich tolle Neuentwicklungen:
Das ZR Race hat einen neuen Rahmen, mit irren features, der 29er ist neu und schon in Willingen getestet, wir bieten mit 999,- für eine Topaustattung einen ultimativen Preis, die Carbonmodelle wurden in der Faser verändert, das Slide hat einen neuen Hinterbau und kommt Mitte 2012 komplett neu, das Swoop kommt Mitte 2012, der neue DH ist lieferbar.

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mir die 2010er Palette anschaue und die neuen Bikes, da wüsste ich nicht wo wir den Anschluss verpasst haben:
Schnellstes Bike Skeen, 2. bestes Carbon CC Skeen Carbon, bestes Carbon Black Sin überragend, Doppeltestsieger im AM Sektor Slide 9.0, 
2.ter Platz ZR Race in der Bike, 2.ter Platz Stage, 2.ter Platz Skeen AM...

@smk ...Da kann man wirklich alle Bikes testen. Ist der echte Wahnsinn.
Das kannst du bei uns auch - was du vielleicht weisst, wenn du tatsächlich Radon Bikes besitzt, die bei uns gekauft wurden.
Bei uns kannst du sogar noch diverse andere Marken im direkten Vergleich fahren.
Was daran aber Wahnsinn zu sein scheint, ein  Allmountain oder ein Triathlonbike auf dem Parkplatz zu testen, bleibt uns verborgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (7. August 2011)

Das ist eben die Meinung eines Radon-Mitarbeiters, smk-de hat seine geäußert und ihm wurde darauf Böswilligkeit unterstellt (von Luomi). Das missfiel mir.

@Rookie. Sorry wollte das nur geklärt haben. Ein paar Antworten auf deine Frage hast du ja bekommen.

@Radon, wenn Sie noch meine Meinung hören wöllten, zu den diesjährigen Bikes gebe ich die gern per PM zum Besten


----------



## Radon-Bonn (7. August 2011)

Sehen wir genauso.
Seid alle tolerant miteinander und respektiert euch.
Das ist unser Anliegen.
Konstruktive Kritik wird gerne gesehen.
Beschimpfungen, Diskreditierungen und Müll fliegt ab heute sofort raus.


----------



## ofi (8. August 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Wir haben alle Sachverhalte verfolgt und die entsprechenden Garantieabwicklungen verglichen.
> Daraufhin haben wir angeboten, dass diejenigen sich bei Bodo Probst melden sollen, was hier im Forum auch positiv aufgefasst wurde.
> Die Reaktion ist bisher Null!!


 
Das stimmt nicht!! Besser nochmal bei Herr Probst nachfragen.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (8. August 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht!! Besser nochmal bei Herr Probst nachfragen.



Hallo Ofi,

Bodo Probst hat vor ca. 14 Tagen, ich nicht weiss, ob du es warst einen Kunden, dem ein alter Hinterbau und ein neuer Hinterbau zugeschickt wurden.
Uns sind drei Fälle bekannt, in denen der Hinterbau 2 mal ausgetauscht wurde.
Alle unsere Bikes haben Din Plus aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen der Produkthaftung und aus Qualitätssicherung. Ernst Brust testet die Rahmen bis zum Brechen und daraus ergibt sich ein Protokoll mit Index, der aussagt wie stabil der Rahmen ist.
Falls im Vorfeld hier Stellen nicht über der Norm liegen, wird schonungslos neu konzipiert. Die Din Plus ist ein blue chip für jeden Hersteller und wir sind einer der wenigen, die jeden !!!! Rahmen vor Freigabe dort testen lassen.
Bodo Probst war durch die Verunsicherung hier und Hetzjagd sehr verunsichert und wollte mit den Kunden, die hier diese Behauptungen aufstellen reden, um eventuelle Falschbehandlungen zu erörtern.
Alle unsere MTBs sind BIKEPARKTAUGLICH !
Wir schränken nie eine Garantie aufgrund Wettbewerb, Rennen etc. ein.
Wir geben ausserhalb der Gewährleitung von 2 Jahren und Garantieleistung eine Replacementgarantie: d.h. Austausch bei Rahmenbruch innerhalb von 5 Jahren gegen eine Bearbeitungsgebühr, egal woher der Schaden kommt, hätten aber gerne mal gewusst, ob einige Kandidaten die Bikes aus dem 8. Stock schmeissen.

Aber wie gesagt: Gemeldet hat sich bisher nur einer:
Und das von bisher über 2000 verkauften Slides!


----------



## Rookie87 (13. August 2011)

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten!
Durch meine Frage scheint sich hier ja einiges hochgekocht zu haben! 
Das ist wohl so ne Art Glaubens-Frage hinter welchem Bike-Hersteller man steht! 
Ich werde nächste Woche mal nach Bonn fahren und mir ein paar Räder angucken!


----------



## Robby2107 (27. August 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> ...
> Alle unsere MTBs sind BIKEPARKTAUGLICH !
> ...



Hallo liebes Radon-Team,

das nenn ich mal eine Aussage!! Gibt ja genug Hersteller, welche gerade bei Benutzung im Bikepark, die Garantie ausschließen. 
Da kann ich mit meinem Skeen ja doch relativ beruhigt mal den Bikepark benutzen. Große Sprünge und dergleichen bleiben da aber aus, was weniger am Rad, sondern mehr an meinem Können liegt. ;-)

grüße
Robby


----------



## Bench (27. August 2011)

Hab letztes WE die Formula RX und die The One in Livigno gefahren, und dagegen kann jede Avid-Bremse einpacken. Nur sind eben die Scheiben relativ spröde, weshalb sie auch als Stimmgabel funktionieren. Hatte direkten Vergleich zur Elixir R und zur Code, und die quitschen fast genauso und bremsen viel schlechter und unkontrollierbarer.

Im Moment bekommt man bei Radon einfach bessere Parts als bei Canyon.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. August 2011)

Rookie87 schrieb:


> Achja, was ich noch vergessen habe:
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht so ganz sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,80 m und habe ne Schrittlänge von 84cm. Da ist ja eigentlich 18" die richtige Größe. Mein Onkel, selber MTBer empfiehlt mir eher 16", ich tendiere aber auch eher zu 18"!
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus!



16" ist auf jeden Fall zu klein. 18" sollte passen!


----------



## smk-de (2. September 2011)

Jetzt muss ich auch nochmal meinen Senf zu dem Thema los werden. Ich wollte sicher keinen "Glaubenskrieg" Radon vs Canyon anfangen. Ich dachte, in diesem Forum kÃ¶nnte man seine ehrliche Meinung posten ohne gleich persÃ¶nlich von der einen oder anderen Fraktion angefeindet zu werden. Rookie 87 wollte Meinungen zu Canyon und Radon. Ich habe beides und kann eine Meinung abgeben. Vertan habe ich mich bei meinem Fully. Ist ein Qlt Race 6.0 und kein Team. Ich war wirklich ein Radon-JÃ¼nger und bin kein Canyon "Agent". Mein ganz persÃ¶nlicher Eindruck ist, dass Radon nachgelassen und Canyon auf- bzw. Ã¼berholt hat.

Nochmal zu meinen Bikes: Angefangen habe ich mit dem Qlt Race Fully. Dann wollte ich einfach noch ein Hardtail und habe mich fÃ¼r den damaligen Testsieger Team 7.0 entschieden. Da ich Geschmack an "Marathons" bekommen habe kam dann das Race 8.0 und aktuell, dem Trend folgend, ein AM. Ich fahre alle vier und bin froh fÃ¼r jeden Zweck wechseln zu kÃ¶nnen. Es macht auch keinen Sinn, die alten Bikes fÃ¼r ein paar â¬ zu verkaufen. Da fahr ich sie lieber selbst. Eigentlich sollte auch das AM ein Slide werden. Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich von den zum Teil sehr schlechten Kritiken wegen RahmenbrÃ¼chen usw.  beeindrucken lassen habe. Auch, und dass kann gerne von Radon geprÃ¼ft werden, hatte ich ziemlichen Stress wegen des Tauschs des Rahmens vom Team 7.0, Der war ausgeblichen und wurde kupferfarben. Erst nach drohen mit Anwalt hat Radon getauscht. War nicht sehr kundenah.

Und zum Schluss: Ich fahre meine Radons richtig gerne und hoffe, dass sie noch eine Weile halten und ich mir nicht noch ein fÃ¼nftes kaufen muss. Obwohl... vielleicht mal ein 29er.


----------

